
Show HN: CoveTrader – Combines multiple crypto exchanges into one trade platform - knudsen80
Our dev team recently launched CoveTrader at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;trader.covemarkets.com&#x2F;. Using our extensive experience from traditional financial markets, we connect to many crypto exchanges (Coinbase, Kraken, Bitstamp, etc.) and show aggregated order books, trade lists, and analytics in both real-time and historical formats. We currently support BTC, ETH, LTC, BCH, ETC, EOS, and XRP, but are adding more. It&#x27;s currently just analytics, but we&#x27;ll be adding order sending in Q2. Feedback and feature requests are welcome and can be sent to sknudsen@covemarkets.com.
======
KloudTrader
Looks pretty cool, gives us a try too! Nice to see more diversity and choices
in the market.

[https://kloudtrader.com/narwhal](https://kloudtrader.com/narwhal)

------
knudsen80
Please visit:
[https://trader.covemarkets.com/](https://trader.covemarkets.com/)

Thanks!

